# Necrons or Vanilla Marines: 400pt Combat Squad Tourney



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be playing in a 400 point tournament for combat squads in a couple weeks and I can't decide what I want to play. The rules are basic:



> Combat Patrol forces are 400-point-maximum, no Allies armies chosen from one in-print 40K Codex which *must* have at least one core Troops choice; the remainder of the Force Org can be chosen from a maximum of one HQ choice (maximum 2 Wounds, no 2+ Saves), vehicles with a maximum AV of 34 (adding Front, Rear and Side Armour [once]), and units which do not exceed 2 Wounds and do not include 2+ Saves. A Combat Patrol Commander figure must be identified; this will be the HQ choice if taken, or a unit leader otherwise. The HQ choice will be able to roll on the Warlord chart for this event if ordinarily eligible to do so. Fortifications *may* be chosen for this event as part of the player's 400 point force, as per V6 rules.


With that in mind, one question before the lists (that I'm pretty sure I know the answer to). Counting armor on vehicle sides only applies to the statline, right? Even though an Annihilation Barge counts as AV13 on front and sides its still on AV11 for the purposes of total armor value?

Marines:
1 Librarian - force weapon, bolt pistol
5 Tactical - BP/CCW sergeant
5 Scouts - sniper rifles
1 Dreadnought - AC/DCCW

ORRRRRRR

Necrons:
1 Illuniminor Szeras (Overlords are 3 wounds )
10 Warriors
5 Scarabs
1 Annihilation Barge

The numbers on the 'Crons might be slightly off, my ipad is in the car. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tourney is tomorrow. Anyone got some help on this?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

If going SM, I'd switch the dread for a dakka pred, and then beef up your tactical squad with power weapons/combi weapons etc.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

2 wounds lops off almost the entire HQ slot for necrons, leaving you with one very, very crappy HQ (Szeras). You can't even take the generics as they are all 3 wounds. With that in mind, go SM, as that neuters them the least.


----------



## tricktroller (Jan 27, 2012)

Sucks that according to those rules your choices are Szeras or possibly orikan if they count his base profile and that you have to take one of them according to the rules.... 


Also you can't take scarabs according to those rules since they have 3 wounds a piece.

Here is the list of things you can take according to those rules.

Illuminor Szeras
warriors
Immortals
Deathmarks
Lychguard
Triarch Praetorians
Flayed Ones
Canoptek Wraiths
Tomb Blades
Destroyers
and if flyers are allowed then the night scythe and doom scythe.


----------



## tricktroller (Jan 27, 2012)

In all Honesty for surviveability I would take for Necrons
Illuminor Szeras
10 Warriors
4 Wraiths 3 w/ whip coils

If you are worried about cc units this is great for counter cc because wraiths will eat lots of things for lunch and a 3++ is awesome for those pesky power swords. T5 or BS5 warriors are awesome S5 can be nice if you get charged and hey you also get defensive grenades!

Or

Illuminor Szeras
5 warriors
Doomscythe
3 Tomb blades

If you are worried about any kind of armor take the doom scythe beause it will kick a lot of ass. the tomb blades are there in cae you get the scouring mission type the warriors and szeras go together and he pot shots things with his s8 ap2 gun.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You know this was made like six months ago right? This is long finished by now.


----------



## tricktroller (Jan 27, 2012)

Doh! Thought it was a new post.


----------

